# Future CLassic - from last night's TG



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Corrado V6 and Mecredes Cosworth.

I loved the Corrado (never owned one) and would still have one tomorrow, but does their singling it out as a good'un mean that all the good examples are going to be snapped up?

Also was surprised to hear that the 2.5 litre V6 Cosworth engine only had 190 bhp. Â Don't know why, but always assumed it would be more.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I had a corrado vr6 ,my last car and loved it ,i had it for five years


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

2.5 litre Merc/Cosworth was a 4 pot 16 valve not a V6. Always liked them and the Corrado


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Merc also came with a cossy 2.3 16v four in larger nos before the 2.5 was homologated. I could live with one 

Corrado vr6 was a fantastic car, I always wanted one and looked at a beautiful Storm version whilst I was waiting for the SLK to arrive.

Deffo future classics.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Especially if you got one of the ' evolution ' models that came out in very limited numbers.

More spoilers and wings than you could shake a stick at.








It was a special to homologate it for the DTM series.

Scroll down to the bottom of this page to see the specs and comparison with the 'standard' 2.5 16v
http://autozine.kyul.net/classic/mercedes.htm


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My apologies. I actually remember thinking at the time it was a four pot and that surprised me too. Must be all this talk of V6's.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I can see it as DTM car - but they, apparently, designed it to be a rally car - just struck me as bizarre that a car of that size would be considered. I guess it's not too dissimilar to seeing a Scooby or Evo blitzing through the woods.

Though all that was quashed with the introduction of the Quattro.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I went to test dive a VR6 before I bought my Pug GTi many moons ago.

I don't know if the later models were different, but I had ZERO headroom, I had to tilt my head to the side just to sit in.

Even the sales guy had to admit defeat - which was/is a shame, as I'd still have a 'storm' now. Â :'(


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was afraid I'd have that problem with the TT. My first (and only) test drive was at Brand's Hatch.

I figured if I could get in and be comfortable with a helmet on, then I'd be OK for normal driving.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Even at 6' 3" I never had a problem in the TT..

Something which couldn't be said for the Lotus Elise I went down to have a look at.

I had to shoo the assistant away as I gracefully extracted myself by holding onto a stand of brochures and pulling myself out like a cork from a bottle.

'There is a knack to it sir, you'd get used to it' My arse!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The only reson I was anxious was that we went to look at an Alfa Spider prior to gettign the TT. I couldn't see out of it without putting my head to one side.

In retrospect I'm glad.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I can see it as DTM car - but they, apparently, designed it to be a rally car - just struck me as bizarre that a car of that size would be considered. Â I guess it's not too dissimilar to seeing a Scooby or Evo blitzing through the woods. Â
> 
> Though all that was quashed with the introduction of the Quattro.


Same size and lighter than original Ur Quattro!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> The only reson I was anxious was that we went to look at an Alfa Spider prior to gettign the TT. Â I couldn't see out of it without putting my head to one side. Â
> 
> In retrospect I'm glad.


Im 6.0 ft. Our spider is quite claustophobic with the hood up - I have to tilt seat right back to not have top of windscreen at eye line. it's great with hood down though, but I don't drive it very often (mainly because it is like a farmyard inside :)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Always lusted after a Corrado - never had enough money at the time.
And then when I had the money it was the wrong time... :-/

Will always remember it's predeccessor (sp?) fondly too - Scirroco (gawd knows if that was how it was spelt).

Felt fast - mainly because you were sitting about 2 inches off the floor, and lying almost flat on your back.

Ah. Them were the days


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I was going to get a corrado a few years back, then they put the TT prices down to levels I could afford.....


----------

